# MMC/blighted ovum, when will I miscarry? Updated there is a baby after all!



## dan-o

I went for a private scan today & found out I have an empty sac measuring 6 weeks today (I'm 7+3)

The only qustion the doctor couldn't answer is when I will miscarry. I still have all my symptoms, so it doesn't seem to me like it will be any time soon.

Does anyone have any experince of this, I'm so confused right now :(


----------



## MrsJD

I've sent you a PM :hug:

XXXXX


----------



## becky77

Hi dan o i found out at 10 weeks that my baby died at 6 weeks , it took another 2 weeks for me to start miscarrying and then i found out 6 weeks after i thought it was over that i had had an incomplete m/c so had a erpc,that was over in a day and i wish i had had it straight away.
It really is a very personal choice as to how you handle things as far as the physical side of it.
pm me if you want to talk
x


----------



## sam76

im so sorry where all here for u xxxxxxxxx i had that on my 2nd m/c but opted for a D&C, take care xxxxxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm so sorry for what you're going through, it's horrible to find out like that at a scan. I found out at my 11 scan that baby stopped growing at 8 weeks, i had a D&C 2 weeks ago as my body wasn't doing anything about it naturally. The procedure was absolutley fine and nothing to be scared of if you need, or choose, to have one. I'm sorry i can't help with what will happen next but just wanted to offer my support and a hug. :hugs: PM if you want to chat. x


----------



## AS1

So sorry for your loss. I've had two blighted ovums my most recent one just last week. Both times I had a d&c between 10-11 weeks, the first time was like yours when the fetus had died at 7 weeks but with my last one the sac was continuing to grow and I still felt pregnant (still have my symptoms yet!!). I found that the d&c was the quickest way of starting to move on as after about 4 weeks if your body has not started to miscarry naturally you can be at risk of infection and need a d&c anyway. Its a very personal choice but the doctor should have provided you with your options so you can make an informed decision.

Good luck x


----------



## Meli

I'm so sorry this is happening... Lots of hugs!

I had a blighted ovum last May. I went in for a scan at 8weeks and they only saw the sac. It felt horrible. The doctor told me that it could take weeks for the body to miscarry on its own. I elected to do a D&C the next day, because I was having such bad morning sickness and I didnt want to be feeling sick anymore if I was going to miscarry. This is a hard choice... do what you feel in your heart will be the best for you.


----------



## faun

I found out i had a blighted ovum when i went for my 12 week scan the baby had stopped growing at about 5 weeks so i had a d&c as i hadn't miscarried in the 7 weeks since it stopped growing and the docs said it was unlikely i would miscarry naturally.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh, so many of you have been through the same terrible thing :hugs:

I would like to let nature take its course in one way, but in another I'd like to be able to start over as soon as I can.

I still feel so pregnant, which is upsetting me a great deal. 

I'm talking to the midwife a little later today, so will hopefully get a referral to the epu or something. 

I am really worried about a D&C ruining my chances of ever conceiving again tho?


----------



## MrsJD

Oh hun :hugs:

XXXX


----------



## hopedance

oh dan-o. it breaks my heart reading about this, i can't even imagine how it must have felt finding this out. how are you doing?


----------



## Widger

I had a missed mc 3 weeks ago as had a private scan so found out at 8.5 weeks. I could still think I am pregnant now as not all natural miscarriages happen at similar time. My friend had a blighted ovum and went in for her 12 week scan with all pregnancy symptoms etc.

I had a d&c but my symptoms only really started disappearing a week or so later so it depends on who you are. Some people recover quicker than others. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## eswift

Dan-o there is no wrong or right answers.. Do what you feel is the best for you love.

It will be a painful journey and may be quite a long time before the emotions ease and they will be very mixed and you not understand them or like them.

My OH sorted his mind out a phrase "Nature at her worst!" You can't understand as there's no reason.. It just really sucks. 

If you need a shoulder to cry on I'm here. Don't feel alone..


----------



## IHrtSJC

So sorry for you and what you are going through right now. I was diagnosed with a Blighted Ovum at 10 weeks in November. I went back for a second scan at 11 weeks and they confirmed it at that time. I had every symptom of pregnancy and was in denial that anything was wrong. My doctor told me it could take an additional 6 weeks before I miscarried naturally. After a few days I decided to have the D&C. The wait was pure torcher for me and I needed for it to be over so that I could move on. I hope that everything works out for. Good luck and lots of hugs to you.


----------



## maccy

I had one back in May, I had three scans from 7-9 weeks before they confirmed that def no sign of any growth..just a sac. I was devestated and was still having morning sickness. I didn't want a d and c or the medical management so went home at 9 weeks to see it out. I miscarried at about 12 weeks naturally at home, my story is on here if you flick back to about May 11th 08. It was tough but I am glad that I stuck to my decision. I just wanted to let my body cope with it on it's own and to give you some hope I fell preg again 4 months later, and am now halfway though my pregnancy.

I hope that everything works out for you hun, pm me anytime if you wanna chat. xxx


----------



## dan-o

Thanks so much for all your advice guys, you've been such a great help.

I went along to the EPU today & they were concerned it was ectopic. 

They scanned me & found the sac (which appeared to be in the right place) but this time found a yolk sac & a very small fetal pole (4mm) It looks like its either a MMC now, or if it contiunes to grow, just a very early pregnancy (5, maybe 6 weeks max)
Not sure how that can be as I was charting & am deffo between 7 & 8 weeks.

Anyway, they were happy enough not to do betas yet, but they will if there's not much change by next week & then take it from there, but even so they will not talk about removing anything for at least another couple of weeks unless I bleed or have pain.

So, I have some hope again & can dry my eyes for a few days until the next scan!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

oh dano-o thats fantastic hunny, keeping my fingers crossed for u all the way hunny x x x x


----------



## MrsJD

So pleased hun.

:hugs: xxxx


----------



## AP

I let nature take it's course. Although it was a long process, I only bled like a period every day for a month. It wasn't painful. I hear most people are a lot quicker, so what I'm trying to say is you have no idea how your body will do things. Good luck xxx edit : stupid idiot I am, should have read the whole thread!!! Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## dan-o

I went for a further scan today, I looked over & saw a clear baby & heartbeat, I was so chuffed & thought all was great.... but was then told it was slow

I've been given a high chance it's a failing pregnancy, but not written off completely.
Soooo, it's back to limbo land for me for another 2 weeks until they scan again. 
She said if it fails in the next few days I may bleed before then & if so to come in asap.

Well one thing I'm sure of, it's NOT a blighted ovum, or a MMC... for now.

Just thought I'd update you xx


----------



## golcarlilly

dan-o said:


> Oh gosh, so many of you have been through the same terrible thing :hugs:
> 
> I would like to let nature take its course in one way, but in another I'd like to be able to start over as soon as I can.
> 
> I still feel so pregnant, which is upsetting me a great deal.
> 
> I'm talking to the midwife a little later today, so will hopefully get a referral to the epu or something.
> 
> I am really worried about a D&C ruining my chances of ever conceiving again tho?

I am so sorry you are having to go through this hun :hugs:I had a similar experience last April, I went for a scan due to slight bleeding and they couldn't find a baby, only the sac and they said I could choose what to do, either wait and let it happen naturally, have a d&c or go for medical management, I chose the medical management but if I had to choose again I would go for the d&c, I too was worried about the potential damage they can cause but it is only a very very slight risk and it is over quickly. My experience of MM was not a good one though and I know it is very effective for some people. I hope whatever you decide your ordeal is soon over and you can get back to TTC :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

OH Dan-O. I don't know what to say. I am praying for your little bean to grow grow grow. I can't even imagine.....the not knowing. Oh hunny. I am here if you need to rant or rave or whatever.

Big huge hugs. You and LO are in my prayers and thoughts. xoxoxox


----------



## srm0421

Dan-o I am sorry this worry is going on. Try to stay positive. I am glad that you go to see the HB even though it just added more worry it is a beautiful sight. I will pray for you and your little bean. Hang in there dear.


----------



## wantababybump

Hang in there. Thinking of you and bubs :hug: xx


----------

